# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Carangueijo, como te chamas?

## Antonio Rodrigues

Tenho este bichinho à cerca de 2 anos, na altura tinha o nome dele mas como não o registei no arquivo de identificação de LISBOA....



Para ver imagem maior:
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/912...2008017rg6.jpg

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Parece ser um Percnon gibbesi, mais conhecidos por sally crabs.

São muito simpáticos enquanto pequenos pois comem detritos e algas.

Em adultos podem capturar e comer pequenos invertebrados e pequenos peixes.

----------


## Antonio Rodrigues

Obrigado Gil, pela ajuda na identificação. :SbOk5:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá,

Também tive um deste no meu aquário, mas acabou por morrer. Gostava de andar empoleirado nos corais, especialmente na turbinária. Nunca cheguei a perceber se a tentar "caçar" os pólipos ou a limpá-lo.

----------

